# Meet friends



## oscarlopezgurumeta (9 d ago)

Geia sas. How are all of you friends!

I am a Spanish man in my forties, but well cared, based in Creta since summer season. In Chania I met the best people ever! Anyway, should be nice to meet people living here.
Honestly I would like to meet, not only friends, who are very welcome, but especially a woman based in Chania too. Never mind if you are a bit younger, but always adult, I don't discriminate by age.

Ta leme stin Creti!


----------

